# Drymids vs Motherease overnight underwear



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

Are the Drymids more absorbent? My 3-year-old ds uses the potty during the day but still needs a diaper at night. He weighs 40 # and has outgrown all the cloth dipes I had for him. I ordered one pair Nikki and one pair Motherease overnight underwear for him. The Nikkis barely held anything; the Motherease were better but still not absorbent enough to get him consistently through the night. I have him in Good Nites sposies for now.







: They work better than the Motherease, though still not perfectly.

I really would like to get DS back in cloth at night, but I don't want to spend anymore on overnight underwear that last only half the night. Does anyone know if the Drymids are more absorbent than the others I have tried? I know you can buy extra, reusable pads for them. Can you tell me how these work? Do they fit in a pocket, or do you just lay them inside? (I tried adding a doubler to the Motherease, but it was too hard for DS to pull the underwear up and down without knocking the doubler out of place. The doubler also made the underwear too tight on him.) And is it possible to put long pajama pants on over the Drymids boxers? It's getting colder, and I can't see putting DS to bed with bare legs. Thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I have drymids and ME and an ecobaby... we used disp pull-ups for many years too. My 7yo 47lbr (?) and 5yo 37lbr (?) are both in cloth at night now.









Drymids... I like these best of the mass-produced pull up style. There is poly in the soaker area in case that might bother you. The over-night style boxers didn't come in a size small enough for my very petite 5yo. (he's about 5% on the growth charts maybe?)

ME... I think the inner next-to-child layer gets rough, which is tough on my children. I've stopped using ours, although they're here for backup (and I can use a fleece liner).

E (7yo) usually wears a FCB2 nightlight. Its not pull-up but she's old enough to recognize comfort and so we call it a pull-up even though we all know it snaps. She wears it under an XL artistocrats (goes up to 50 lbs, and w/ my children's body types would cover more weight than that... maybe it says goes to 60lbs? anyway, its great!). We also have 2 pr of fleece shorts from schnooglywear that she used before I got the aristocrats. I prefer the aristocrats b/c its much trimmer and fits under PJs.

L (5yo) still fits (pretty easily







, not on last snaps) in a Sugarpeas sz2 (front-snap) and he wears that under aristocrats or Lana (not convinced this is a true night cover if its a flooding night where the whole diaper is saturated b/c parts of the lana are doubled-up but not the whole cover). We also have a stacinator toddler that works well for him. L's favorite is a Honeyboy pull up style. I shd've ordered a higher rise (I got him a Lg instead of an XL b/c I thought about rise on the inside of the diaper instead of ms'g for rise on the outside of the diaper







). But it has an embroidered firetruck on and its soft and he loves it. So thats one idea: get pull-up style of a favorite (if the Mama can do that). L can also fit into a Wonderoo, which is great when the other diapers are somewhere in the laundry game. (family of 6 so our laundry routine is random







and it might be a few days before things are folded and back in rotation).

I know its not really the comparison you asked for. My children are bedwetters who have been using the potty by themselves for years. I really worried they'd balk about the snaps and stuff... but they don't. (well, 5yo did at first... but he came around when he realized how much more comfortable they were compared to disposibles :LOL )

I don't use AIOs on the baby, and I think thats why I've reverted to diapers & covers for the bedwetters. That way I can launder the diaper separately from the cover. So, I'm loving the diapers/wool for the bedwetters too. And they aren't as rashy as using the ME or Ecobaby. I don't think the drymids was causing a problem, but my dd is very sensitive and has battled yeasty-looking rashes since birth. And she's done best in the FCB w/ wool.









(what was the question?







)

Drymids: yes you lay in the doubler and yes they should fit under PJs. If you get one that fits his body type, the closure at the legs is nice. I don't *think* ours has ever leaked, but I can't say that for certain (we have had lots of leaks w/ the AIO type bedwetter pants...although we also had lots of leaks w/ disposibles...kids move around and suddenly theres a gap at the thighs...kwim?... its the other reason I moved back to fitteds with wool







)


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

We use drymids exclusively for my 6 yo, so I can't give you a comparison like Virg (always interesting to read) but I can answer your question about the insert.

There is an flap with an elastic edge at the front and back of the wet zone inside the drymid pull-on pant. The ends of the insert are placed under these flaps. It holds the insert better than a lay-in, but it does fall out when the pants are pulled up and down for potty moments. I have a fool-proof solution. There is a pocket between the absorbant layer and the waterproof layer. It is a tight fit, but I can pull back the flaps on each end, insert my hand, and pull an insert through. The insert can not budge by itself, and this is how my son prefers to wear them.

I have also added an insert in the suggested fashion in addition to the pocket insert, for a total of two inserts. Bulky but effective when I am worried about lots of night-time pee like after a late night party. But day to day, the Drymid with an insert is plenty.

HTH!


----------



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, you two. I guess I will go ahead and try the Drymids, since it sounds as though they might work for us. Kari_Mom, I'll try your tip for putting the insert between the two layers. ZenSizzled, I'm printing out your detailed response in case the Drymids don't work and I need to go back to diapers. I didn't realize their were so many possibilities for larger kids! For now, though, I'd really like to stick with underwear, since they seem to encourage DS to hold his pee at night and/or get up and go to the potty. When he is in a diaper, he just goes!


----------

